

Ask HN: What to do instead if you are not ready to startup your company now? - johnWi

Currently I'm not ready to startup my company because I have no (proven) idea and no network/team. What you think is currently best to do until I have a proven idea and reliable network?<p>Apply for Master/PhD? Join another startup company? Join a big company?
======
manglav
I don't mean to be snarky, but you gave the answer in your question. "I have
no proven idea and no team".

You did not mention a lack of skills or capital. If you have no team at this
point, that means you will need a proven idea to convert your 'network' into
believing team members. Eventually, you will need people skills to win your
team/network (see "How to Win Friends and Influence People", required
reading). This is barring making one of those best friends during some shared
experience. You can do this side-by-side (note: it's not hard, just requires
dedication. Which is hard for some people, I know). Which leaves...

How do I get a proven idea? (Read Paul Graham essays + Lean Startup)

I don't think any of the solutions you provided directly address that issue.
Sure, do what you need to in order to survive/thrive. But I don't think those
solutions are the most efficient ways to get a proven idea.

Also, there are different levels of ideas. One idea might require $100 million
in capital and a large team, but it revolving around a new technology. Another
might be a simple web app to make 10 people's live's easier/better that you
can do in 4 hours/week. Start with the simple one if you don't think you're
ready yet.

~~~
johnWi
Thanks. What you think is the best way to find a good idea? It seems to me
that behind every good startup there is a personal story from a real life and
I think I have to expose myself to the real world as much as such a story
happens in my life. Or maybe I'm wrong.

~~~
manglav
The real world? You are in the real world. There are always ways to make
things better around you, no matter what situation you are in. If this is hard
to think of, then start by writing 5 things that could be better/easier every
day. Then increase that by 5 every day until 50. Then you will see there are
opportunities everywhere. Also, I mentioned that you should read Paul Graham's
essays and The Lean Startup.

------
kellros
If you can afford to, get as close to the action as possible (I take it in
this case it would be to join a startup).

In my personal opinion, startups aren't really a viable business strategy. The
general idea of a startup is to attract investors to your idea with no
reasonable timeframe regarding profitability, instead focusing on fast
tracking the creation of a product/s. I really prefer the small business
approach of prototyping and reworking to reach profitability and with every
action taken to keep in mind the most important question: how will this
directly make me money?

